# Unterschiede zwischen CrEme 4.1 und J9 6.1



## toxice (8. Jan 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt schon stunden im Internet nach Unterschieden zwischen NSICOM´s CrEme 4.1 und IBM´s J9 6.1 gesucht, doch bin nicht so recht fündig geworden.


Das einzigste was ich bis jetzt herrausgefunden habe, ist der Preis beider JVMs >> CrEme 4.1 kosten 40 Lizenzen $1000 und 1 Lizenz für J9 kostet $5,99. 
Beide Angaben sind doch noch aktuell oder ?!

Wisst ihr noch mehrere Unterschiede / Neuerungen !????

Danke toxice


----------



## toxice (11. Jan 2007)

hat anscheinend keiner eine ahnung :/ ........


----------



## PhilippPhil (11. Jan 2007)

toxice hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hat anscheinend keiner eine ahnung :/ ........



i a net  :autsch:  ???:L


----------



## Gast (19. Feb 2007)

Ich würde mich für Creme interessieren. Habe meine Diplomarbeit damit gemacht und würde es jetzt gerne kaufen. Allerdings möchte ich gerne nur eine Lizenz. Hat jemand eine Ahnung wo man das beziehen kann? Bitte antwort unter horny_tw@gmx.de


----------

